# Immigration To NZ



## riteshray (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi All,

This is my first post to this forum.

I hope everybody is doing all well.

I am trying to apply for NewZealand PR and I have scored 100 points.

I want to ask how many chances I have to get the EOI cleared and Is there any one who has scored the same points and get the EOI cleared and how much time will it take. 

For your information I am from India

hope to hear from you guys soon...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

riteshray said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post to this forum.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Now I'm no expert, but I get the feeling from these forums that the current points score threshold for being invited to apply ITA within a short time frame - ie weeks rather than months is around 140.
Im sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong ?

With 100 points your EOI may remain in the pool for a long time and is at risk of not being chosen at all depending in the number of EOI's received and obviously the points score on those EOI's.

Personally I had 150 points and was sent ITA immediately.

Cheers


----------



## MrsRose (May 23, 2012)

You are correct.
My husband and I are currently working with an immigration agent, and have done a pre-assessment to see how many points we would currently qualify for. We have not submitted our EOI yet, because we scored more than a hundred, but less than 140 without a job offer. So we're going to try to secure that job offer before submitting our EOI. 

So to answer the question: to be automatically selected for an ITA, you must score at least 140 points on your EOI. And to go into the pool for *possible* selection, you must score over 100. But if you have less than 140 points, your EOI will only remain in the pool for 6 months. So you should try to get a job offer, or consult with an licensed immigration agent or consultant to see what you can do to earn more points.


----------



## riteshray (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the all the replies guys.

I am currently in talks with an Immigration Services and they said that EOI will come in 2-3 months and its not required to get the Job first.

I have been informed that EOI will be in pool but there are very less chances for getting rejected and they have experience in the past wherein individual gets the EOI cleared on the 100 points but it takes time.

Please suggest me because I m very confused at this point of time and not able to make the decision.

Also I would like to know the Job Market of NZ for a person like me who has experience in Information Technology of almost 7 years

Thanks in advance and Appreciate it


----------



## Weta (Feb 11, 2012)

riteshray said:


> Thanks for the all the replies guys.
> 
> I am currently in talks with an Immigration Services and they said that EOI will come in 2-3 months and its not required to get the Job first.
> 
> ...


You can see information statistic published each fortnight on NZIS website, you will start to see a pattern if you watch each one. It would be most unusual for them to need to dip into to 100 points range and I feel you would be wasting your time and money; take some time instead to work on gaining some more qualifications or a job offer to increase your points.


----------



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

riteshray said:


> Thanks for the all the replies guys.
> 
> I am currently in talks with an Immigration Services and they said that EOI will come in 2-3 months and its not required to get the Job first.
> 
> ...




My friend have applied for NZ eoi in the month of march,2012 with 125 points.. and his EOI is still in pool. With 100 points it would take a lot of time. 

And regarding job market, it all depends on your skill set.


----------

